
The Ongoing Crisis Is Stirring a Crypto Awakening in Developing Nations - eddieoz
https://www.coindesk.com/covid-crisis-crypto-awakening-developing-nations-george-floyd
======
eddieoz
Dollar shortage and stable coins are the keys to increasing the use of
alternative currencies (cryptocurrencies in this case)

Improving usability will open access to African countries, who are starting to
understand better and using this kind of technology.

